# Advice on fresh paint/laquer



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Hi all.

I had the drivers door and front bumper slightly re-sprayed and re-laquered and got the car back on Friday. How long to I need to wait before I can start applying wax and sealant (Dodo Juice Supernatural and Red Mist Tropical respectively) to the paintwork? All advice is greatly appreciated.

Aaron


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Kanikuman said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I had the drivers door and front bumper slightly re-sprayed and re-laquered and got the car back on Friday. How long to I need to wait before I can start applying wax and sealant (Dodo Juice Supernatural and Red Mist Tropical respectively) to the paintwork? All advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Aaron


You can treat it now with the products. No problem


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Serendipitous said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


What he said


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Cheers guys.

Sent from my Predator Drone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

TBH I'd leave the paint a good couple of weeks to cure, as there will still be solvants coming off the paint and it needs to breathe before you seal it in. Sealing it something that is still letting off solvants is a no no in my opinon. I've seen this lead to pin prick bubbles before.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Bit late to tell him now!

Properly cured oven baked 2k paints will have no problem with cutting back/polishing. Any blisters (micro blistering) will be a result of crap driers in the air supply lines of spray equipment and moisture in the paint.

Certainly years ago with solvent based cellulose/acrylic paints you could get a defect known as solvent-pop which was due to insufficient flash off time being allowed betwen coats...who use's those materials now in a pro' capacity? :wink:

Dave


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry didn't see the date....

:roll:


----------

